

PAN-demonium coming to CES - rickmerritt-eet
http://confidential.eetimes.com/news-updates/4231297/Bluetooth-Zigbee-Ant-battle-at-CES
New wrinkles in the competition between Bluetooth, Zigbee and Ant+ will emerge at the  big consumer show next month.
======
junkoyoshida
find out about RF battle over the next-gen remotes!

